# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  من أشعار فاروق جويدة " قصيدة "

## صفاء عطاالله

*قصيدة*


*وغدا ..* 

*ستشطرنا الليالي .. والمسافات البعيدة*

*وتدوسُ فوق رءوسنا الأيامُ* 

*أصرخُ هاهنا وحدي*

*وأنت هناك يا قلبي وحيدة* 

*وستجلسين أمام مدفأة وبين رمادها*

*تخبو مع النيران أيامُ سعيدة*

*وستشربين الكأس ..* 

*ثم تدور رأسك في الفراغ* 

*وتسقطُ الأيام بين يديك* 

*يا عُمري شهيدة*

*ويجيء وجهُ غيرُ وجهي* 

*ثم ترتعدُ العيونُ الذابلاتُ* 

*أمام أمنية طريدة*

*تنسين أيامي .. وقد أنساك*

*ثم يطل وجهك ..* 

*بين أوراقي الشريدة*

*ويطلُ حبك في خريف العمر .. أمنية عنيدة*

*لو ألف عام فرقتنا ..* 

*سوف يجمعنا حنينُ .. أو قصيدة* 

*                               * * **

----------


## بنت الريف

شكرا أختى صفاء على هذه القصيدة الجميلة وأتمنى أن أقرأ المزيد من شعر جويدة لأنى من عشاق قصائده مع تحياتى بنت الريف :Friendship:

----------


## طارق عطاالله

سوف يجمعنا حنينُ .. أو قصيدة 

تسلمين أخت صفاء على حسن اختيارك
   تقبلي مروري

----------


## صفاء عطاالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخت الكريمة بنت الريف 
الاخ العزيز طارق عطاالله
شكرا لكم على مروركم ......تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

----------

